# Inner Cover Hole



## ericweller (Jan 10, 2013)

Greetings,
I am a total newbee that's building inner covers for my hives that are arriving in April and I am having issues cutting the hole. Does anyone have a stencil for the hole? I am cutting them with a jig saw and they are coming out lousy. How important is the size/shape of the hole? Does the location of the hole matter? It would seem to me that putting the hole right in the center would limit the amount of feed that can be put in the body since you can't cover the hole.
Thanks in advance for your advice!


----------



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)

I just use a hole saw or drill, and cut 1 larger hole(2-3 inches) or 2 smaller holes (1 inch) in the center of the cover.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

The shape only matters if you want to use a commercial escape insert later.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

My homemade inner covers have a 2 or 2 1/2" dia hole cut with a hole saw. 

Some make the hole large enough to fit a jar-feeder into in. 

The oblong opening was used with Porter bee escapes, which are not very popular these days.


----------



## mgolden (Oct 26, 2011)

What is the history of the oblong opening in the inner cover? Was it shaped as a convenient hand grip to handle the inner cover? Was the Porter Bee Escape first or was the oblong hole first????????

One can make the hand hole oblong shape by marking it out and then drill a round hole on either end with a hole saw or large wood bit and then make two saw cuts from one hole to the other with a jig saw.

Suggest that a round hole that accepts your feeder jar of choice is better. I use a 3 1/2 inch round hole.


----------



## PapaB (Oct 1, 2012)

I too, use a 2'-2 1/2' hole saw. The girls don't seem to care one way or the other.


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

Forget the oblong holes. Buy a 2-3/4" (70mm) hole saw to attach to an electric drill. Wobble the hole saw blade around in the hole a little bit to make it very slightly oversized or either sand a bit inside the hole...a regular mason jar sized lid will fit nicely down in the hole. 

Or...you could use a smaller saw size and let the edge of the jar lid rest on top of the wood. I would position the hole to the back end of the cover rather than directly in the center...in case of a leak it hopefully won't be directly over the cluster.

If you cut the hole so that the jar lid can fit down into the hole you could staple some #8 hardware cloth over the hole on the bottom. With the screen in place you can remove the outer cover and switch jar feeders without bees flying out of the hole or hanging onto the empty jar. If you cut the hole smaller so the jar rests on the top of the wood then staple the wire on the top side. The big thing is if you decide to use the wire just be sure the jar lid comes in contact with the wire and the bees will be able to get the syrup.

Some people use the wire...many don't. I use it.

I use two holes...twice the ventilation (if I want it) and can feed twice the syrup.

Save the round cut-outs...glue a short piece of dowel in the drill bit hole to use for a handle. This can be used to block the hole if you wish to and it will also help keep the bees from propolising the screens shut to badly.

Best wishes,
Ed


----------



## gone2seed (Sep 18, 2011)

Or,you can use a fly cutter.That is the easiest way to make mason jar size holes.


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

I use a 2 3/4" hole saw so that I can feed with mason jars if I ever need to.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>What is the history of the oblong opening in the inner cover? Was it shaped as a convenient hand grip to handle the inner cover? Was the Porter Bee Escape first or was the oblong hole first????????

Yes.

When I make inner covers, which I seldom do anymore, I also make them with round holes for the feeder jars. Usually I put two of them in so I can put the jar more over the cluster then they aren't in the middle.

http://www.bushfarms.com/images/OverwinteringNucs3.jpg


----------

